# 1967 GTO Header clearence issues / Brake lines and Z Bar



## EdGorman (Mar 26, 2020)

Okay. My 67 GTO has the 400, but with Oval port Edelbrock heads. I have the Doug's headers, but they push up against the brake distribution block on the drivers side header. Passenger side is perfect. Also The header when looking at it from behind the Trans x member doesn't look centered. I don't know what kind of issues if any I will have with the z bar yet.
I would love to use long branch style headers, but have not found any for these heads. Unless I am missing something.
I had a thought of taking the header to a machine shop and having it flycut on an angle a few degrees so the header dips down away from the Frame.
The flip side is to relocate the Distribution block, but that creates a mess, and won't look right, and on top does not fix centering the collector the the cross member.
Any thoughts folks? Help Please
Ed


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sure you heard it before but ill put this out there. Ra manifolds. I bought a pair of headers thinking they would look cool under the hood, turns out with the way the heads angle on pontiacs you cant see much of them anyway. So I decided not to even mess with them and sold them on ebay and ordered a set of manifolds and down pipes. Who knows I would still be messing with them 6 months later lol? wish I could help but I took the easy way out. Good luck.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Take those off and install a set of cast Ram Air manifolds. You'll have just as much power and no headaches.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

All I did was pry my brake distribution block up and over a bit, but I wouldn't do that for a show car.


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Your roots are showing! Chevy heads are typically referred to as “oval port” or “peanut” heads. Pontiac heads are referred to as “D port” or “round port”. D ports are the standard configuration on 99% of Pontiac’s. Round port heads are the hot rod configuration introduced on the HO/RA cars.
The HO/RA cast iron manifolds are available for D port or Round port heads, since HO manifolds were used prior to the introduction of round port heads.
“Long branch manifold” typically refers to manifolds installed on earlier Super Duty cars. These were all D port heads. They are longer than the HO/RA and fit the big cars, not the A bodies. Some long branch manifolds also fit Firebirds.

Welcome to the tribe. Just don’t tell anyone you’re running a “big block”! ?


----------

